# Stinking yote



## Fireump

For any nay-sayers regarding yotes are hurting our deer population....the proof is in the pudding as the saying goes. Pic from Stewart County.


----------



## PappyHoel

Kill all yotes


----------



## Barebowyer

Great capture on the pic.  He needs to get some steel or some lead either way!!


----------



## Flaustin1

We do a lot more damage than the yotes do.  Guarantee that.


----------



## KyDawg

Well the yotes did not do much to reestablish the herd in Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

They will take a new born calf too and that gets expensive. Try to kill everyone I see.


----------



## UrbanSongDogSniper

Hate to sound kinda cranky,  but wouldn't you have more deer to hunt if you stopped trapping the food-competitors of the coyote ?---such as raccoon, fox, bobcat, and possum. 

For what I know, none of them prey on fawns, and in the suburbs, they don't seem to bother small dogs and cats either !   You don't eat these critters, do you ? And with their thin winter coat in the South, I can't see their fur pelts having much value. 

Bear in mind I'm seeing this from the perspective of a suburbanite in Gwinnett County that only occasionaly whacks a coyote attacking my cats in my backyard.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Prior to the coyotes becoming the "problem" many see them as, GA had numerous outbreaks of blue tongue disease and with warmer winters and longer periods of drought we can expect more outbreaks.  Apex predators actually help control this and many other contagious diseases amongst the animals they prey on.  I have nothing against trapping at all, I made a living doing it at one time, and I believe it is one of the better methods available for furbearer management.  With all that being said, I do not believe killing all so called coyotes is a good idea.  There are parts of this state that have too many deer, by that, I mean more than the carrying capacity of the land they live on.  I hear deer hunters all the time saying how the deer are crashing, etc...in GA, they are not.  I grew up hunting deer in the early 70s and late 60s, I promise, I never thought I would see the number of deer we have now.  I am also seeing browse lines in the woods....this means there are too many deer.  Me, and a few other older sportsmen on this forum have our own ideas about the GA coyote...which has been discussed extensively on other boards within the GON forum.  I do know this though, I have trapped coyotes out west and have trapped them in GA since they first showed up in the mid 70s, the canine we have in GA ain't the same one that is out west.  I have also trapped wolves in Alaska in the late 70s....I can tell you this, the coyotes in GA act more like wolves than they do the coyotes I trapped out west.  I would also suggest people who are interested in the natural history of the South East read William Bartram's writings on his travels during the 18th Century and pay close attention to how he described the wolves of GA and Florida during this time frame....most were black with a white patch on their chest....he wrote of these canines in the 1770s....Oh, and a recent study done tends to show that our "coyotes" actually benefit both bobwhite quail and wild turkey populations by preying on the primary nest predators, the coons and possums.  This study was done by The Albany Quail Project now done by Tall Timbers.  Frankly, I could live with less deer if it meant more turkeys and quail.


----------



## Nicodemus

redneck_billcollector said:


> Prior to the coyotes becoming the "problem" many see them as, GA had numerous outbreaks of blue tongue disease and with warmer winters and longer periods of drought we can expect more outbreaks.  Apex predators actually help control this and many other contagious diseases amongst the animals they prey on.  I have nothing against trapping at all, I made a living doing it at one time, and I believe it is one of the better methods available for furbearer management.  With all that being said, I do not believe killing all so called coyotes is a good idea.  There are parts of this state that have too many deer, by that, I mean more than the carrying capacity of the land they live on.  I hear deer hunters all the time saying how the deer are crashing, etc...in GA, they are not.  I grew up hunting deer in the early 70s and late 60s, I promise, I never thought I would see the number of deer we have now.  I am also seeing browse lines in the woods....this means there are too many deer.  Me, and a few other older sportsmen on this forum have our own ideas about the GA coyote...which has been discussed extensively on other boards within the GON forum.  I do know this though, I have trapped coyotes out west and have trapped them in GA since they first showed up in the mid 70s, the canine we have in GA ain't the same one that is out west.  I have also trapped wolves in Alaska in the late 70s....I can tell you this, the coyotes in GA act more like wolves than they do the coyotes I trapped out west.  I would also suggest people who are interested in the natural history of the South East read William Bartram's writings on his travels during the 18th Century and pay close attention to how he described the wolves of GA and Florida during this time frame....most were black with a white patch on their chest....he wrote of these canines in the 1770s....Oh, and a recent study done tends to show that our "coyotes" actually benefit both bobwhite quail and wild turkey populations by preying on the primary nest predators, the coons and possums.  This study was done by The Albany Quail Project now done by Tall Timbers.  Frankly, I could live with less deer if it meant more turkeys and quail.





Yep.

I`ve been watching and observing this very thing for the last 23 years right around the house here. In spite of a healthy population of brush wolves, we have a better deer herd than probably anywhere in this part of the country. We also have  plenty of turkeys, and wild quail have made a fine comeback. In my everyday activities I run into several coveys a day. I`ll never apologize for "Thinking Like A Mountain".

A healthy ecosystem needs some of all. Lot of folks can`t see that, nor do they understand.


----------



## brownceluse

Nicodemus said:


> Yep.
> 
> I`ve been watching and observing this very thing for the last 23 years right around the house here. In spite of a healthy population of brush wolves, we have a better deer herd than probably anywhere in this part of the country. We also have  plenty of turkeys, and wild quail have made a fine comeback. In my everyday activities I run into several coveys a day. I`ll never apologize for "Thinking Like A Mountain".
> 
> A healthy ecosystem needs some of all. Lot of folks can`t see that, nor do they understand.



Boom! Well said!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Too many think that a healthy ecosystem only contains big bucks, and want to do away with everything else. I have shot coyotes, and will shoot more, but I don't feel like they are the devil and I have to shoot every one I see. Deer and predators and everything else has lived together here for hundreds of thousands of years, and it worked well until we started messing with it.


----------



## grizzlyblake

32,000+ deer harvested by hunters so far this season according to the check in website.

Do folks honestly think that coyotes are doing more damage than that? Even so, why do folks think natural predation is a big deal?

I get that guys like to shoot coyotes because it makes you feel good for killing a predator, but I don't really follow the logic of trying to eradicate the coyote population.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

It does my heart good to see some of these responses.  Like I said, I have no problem with harvesting brush wolves, but....just killing them for the sake of killing them is not the proper attitude.  No more than just killing deer for the sake of killing deer or any other animal for that matter.  Like I have said before, I am an outdoorsman because I want to be a part of nature, I am not one because I want to conquer nature.....


----------



## bdavisbdavis727

My taxidermist had a guy bring him pics early in bow season a couple of years ago. He found a coyote den in the summer and put a camera on it. My taxidermist who is not one to exaggerate said that guy had pics of the 2 coyotes carrying in 17 different fawns throughout the summer


----------



## JohnK

Shooting coyotes when possible can only result in more deer, turkeys, rabbits etc. but it sure isn't going to eradicate coyotes.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

JohnK said:


> Shooting coyotes when possible can only result in more deer, turkeys, rabbits etc. but it sure isn't going to eradicate coyotes.



Actually there has been a major study involving quail with turkeys showing results too. Coyotes HELP  the turkey population.  They prey heavily on meso-predators, such a coons and possums, which do extensive damage to turkey nests and nest predation effects the population much more than the occasional adult turkey that might be taken by a coyote, but then again, due to how coyotes hunt by coursing as opposed to ambush, I doubt very seriously there are many if any at all turkeys taken by a coyote.  The study was done (and still ongoing) over a course of years right here in good old South West GA.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

bdavisbdavis727 said:


> My taxidermist had a guy bring him pics early in bow season a couple of years ago. He found a coyote den in the summer and put a camera on it. My taxidermist who is not one to exaggerate said that guy had pics of the 2 coyotes carrying in 17 different fawns throughout the summer



And yet,  deer are at carrying capacity everywhere in the State, with many areas being over carrying capacity.  You want more fawns, do away with harvesting does. You do not want deer over carrying capacity, because eventually you will have a population crash due to over browsing and sickness. According to the deer management plan for 2015/16 the deer were becoming over populated in areas that traditionally had low numbers.  They are at population limits through out most of the state.  They actually wanted to increase deer harvest in the Blueridge area of GA.  This means we have all the deer we need, and in some areas too many deer.  Strangely, and it is sad that many so called outdoors men do not realize this, most of the time in GA the problem is too many deer.  The state deer biologist want to lower the number of deer in many places and they do not see the shortage that some deer hunters apparently see.  Deer change their habits due to hunting pressure.....so if you sit in the same stand all year, obviously you are not going to see the deer you want to.  I have no problem at all with a coyote taking fawns...that is what happens in a healthy ecosystem.  And yes, I deer hunt...and I have trapped coyotes for a living, and still set out some steel from time to time.


----------



## Hammer Spank

You people setting out corn and feeders are just making perfect ambush sites if you are so worried about them.


----------



## humdandy

Hammer Spank said:


> You people setting out corn and feeders are just making perfect ambush sites if you are so worried about them.



This is not true.

I get one or two coyotes a year around my feeder.  

Also, it is very difficult for coyotes to kill and take down a deer.


----------



## bulldawgborn

I am adjusting my doe kill to account for the coyote take I know has been happening lately on my place.  We've never had that many  yotes around the place until about a year and a half ago.  It is not uncommon to hear a good sized pack almost every evening now.  My pics and videos of fawns have decreased dramatically.  We still have a healthy deer population on the place, (better than most parts of the states if I had to speculate), but I figure I better control my trigger finger since I can't keep the yotes from taking deer if they want and need to.  Deer have evolved to deal with predators, so as long as I don't kill too many, I'm not too worried about the yotes killing more than their share. 

My cousin actually witnessed a yote chasing a yearling doe on opening weekend of rifle season this year.  Said it chased her back and forth across one of my fifth row dust plots about 4 times before he could sqeeze off a shot.  Said the doe was squealing almost.  As bad as the selfish "hunter" in me doesn't want any of "MY DEERS" to be killed by anybody but me and mine, I have to say it is pretty cool to think about a life and death chase of that scale happening between predator and prey on my slice of heaven.  I was attracted to the woods at a young age because of the wild mystique they held for me.  I think having as diverse of an ecosystem as possible only adds to that.


----------



## mwood1985

I shot one this morning off tatum rd. Watched it play and it was almost a shame. Beautiful animal. But......7mm mag for the smack down


----------



## mature buck

I am only in my seventies and in most places yotes have increased in population. The people wanting to protect them need to tell me which predator is going to prey on them if humans do not. We will never completely eliminate them if we kill every one we see, because they are survivors. What i am worried about their is a growing number of people who think humans are responsible for everything going wrong in their vision.


----------



## T.P.

I love listening to them after dark. I could listen to it every night.


----------



## Alan in GA

I will kill coyotes near my house and my pets. Got a lot of them, too. At present I am 'tooling up' for quiet control of specific yotes with a 300BO and suppressor. Still saving $$ for the suppressor. I have a suppressed 22LR but feel a bit more killing power is needed. Will find out.


----------

